# More soring indictments in the gaited horse world



## 2muchcoffeeman (May 29, 2011)

These trainers are about as prone to not learn their lessons as certain NASCAR crew chiefs I could name, unfortunately.



> Tennessee Walking Horse trainer Jackie L. McConnell, of Collierville, Tenn., and three others are accused of violating the Horse Protection Act (HPA) by soring horses under a 52-count indictment handed down by a federal grand jury in Chattanooga, Tenn., on Feb. 29. The indictment comes just two days after gaited horse trainer Barney Davis and two others were sentenced in their high-profile 2011 HPA violation case.
> 
> Sharry Dedman-Beard, public information officer for the U.S State's Attorney's Office, Eastern Tennessee District, said the indictment alleges that from 2006 through September 2011 McConnell along with Jeff Dockery and John Mays, both of Collierville, Tenn., and Joseph R. Abernathy, of Olive Branch, Miss., conspired to violate the HPA by applying prohibited substances such as mustard oil, to the pastern area of Tennessee Walking Horses to achieve an exaggerated high-stepping, or so-called "big lick" gait. The indictment also describes the methods allegedly used to sore the horses, train the animals not to react to pain in their feet by causing pain elsewhere, and to otherwise mask evidence of soring.
> 
> ...


The Horse | TWH Trainer, Three Others Indicted on HPA Violations

As noted in the story, this comes on the heels of a trio of trainers being sentenced in another high-profile soring prosecution: The Horse | Trio Sentenced in Horse Soring Case

Soring is abuse. It needs to stop.


----------



## DRichmond (Mar 13, 2012)

Agreed!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

It is the judges who should carry the blame. It takes only one prestigious judge to allow something then they others follow suit. The walker was bred to be a driving horse that was comfortable to ride for many hours. Big Lick has nothing to do with this. It's all about idiot judges and any judge who will judge Big Lick is an idiot. There is no need for it. That is how to get rid of it - ban the judging of it then the pressure won't be on the competitors to win at all costs.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Nobody is forcing competitors to do it, DOnt compete, dont support TWHBEA, call them out for the hypocrites they are. Stop giving them money, stop going to the shows, stop buying products from companies that sponsor the shows. Make sure you tell the companies you wont buy their products and why.


----------



## TWHGirl (May 17, 2012)

I own padded horses. I don't believe for a moment that pads are abusive in and of themselves but what Jackie and others like him are doing is atrocious. No horse should be forced to suffer like that for any reason. Maybe if somebody would do that stuff to them they'd finally learn their lesson.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Pepsi pulled their sponsership this morning ..

Jackie has reached an apparent plea aggreement to plead guilty to one charge of conspiracy to break the **** rules .. for the other 50 something charges to be dropped ...

I need a beer.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh, and he can still train horses .. just only the ones that he OWNS .. until they go to trial ..

THAT'll teach him .. *sigh*


----------



## TWHGirl (May 17, 2012)

texasgal said:


> Oh, and he can still train horses .. just only the ones that he OWNS .. until they go to trial ..
> 
> THAT'll teach him .. *sigh*


The joys of the United States justice system. Gotta love it. *headdesk*


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nothing like a good ol' slap to the wrist to teach them! *sigh*


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

They should at least cross tie him ... go get the bat ... 

Oooooooooooooooooooops .. I'm having bad thoughts again ...

*slinking away to my prayer closet*

LOL


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Maybe they should start jailing the judges, too as conspirators.


----------



## TWHGirl (May 17, 2012)

gigem88 said:


> Maybe they should start jailing the judges, too as conspirators.



They need to clean house. I'm tired of seeing people with HPA violations get award after award. Though presently we're having an issue with the swab tests being done (false positives, it has been determined that trace amounts of something as simple as aftershave on the inspector's hands is capable of triggering a positive response in the test) so it's going to be really hard to determine who is actually in the wrong until they refine the swab test or decide to ditch it all together for something more reliable. Personally, I like thermography because heat and inflammation can't be hidden.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Any form of showing that relies on a horse wearing huge elevated platforms on its hooves should be banned. The natural action of the horse is the most beautiful thing and altering it to such an extent as they do with these poor animals is an abomination. If anyone thinks its no uncomfortable then they should try running around a track in trainers and then in stilleto heels or platform soles and see the difference.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Agreed. YOU (who think that this is ethical) should be try walking around in platform heels with chains around your ankle for 8 hrs/day/for a month. You wouldn't wish this on any animal if you did.
TWH's were bred for comfort and don't need the exaggerated movements to carry you that way.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The judge who gave the 3 the slap on the wrist, needs to receive thousands of letters in protest to how he sentenced these men. Don't you people vote your judges in? If so you can also not re-elect him. Get a letter writing campaign going. Just a few sentences 1. you protest his decision in the sentencing of xxxx (the names of the 3) and 2. you will not vote for him when his term is up. In order to gain an inch, politically, you have to move mountains.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

GOOD NEWS - McConnell got a life time ban from Celebration. Anything to do with McConnell will be removed, even from Hall of Fame. Any horse in training with him will be banned. McConnell can't even step foot on the grounds during Celebration. I feel confident that losing a major sponsor had a lot to do with the director's decision but the main thing is, at least they had to quit turning a blind eye.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

it doesnt matter, they still have the show, and they still have the point system that still rewards soring. The director and judges are just as guilty.


----------



## DRichmond (Mar 13, 2012)

*Animal Rescue Site Petition to Stop Horse Soring*

There is a petition against soring at the Animal Rescue Site requesting signatures, I realize petitions are not always highly effective but if well publicized enough they may be of some help. Here is the link for anyone interested if they would like to sign and forward it: 

http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/campaign.faces?siteId=3&campaign=HorseSoring


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

This practice wont stop until show judges, and all officers and directors of the TWHBEA are prosecuted as accessories.


----------

